# صلاة المساء



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2011)

أيها النور البهيّ, نور مجد الآب السماوي, 
ذلك المجد الأقدس الذي لا يضمحل, أيها القدوس المغبوط يسوع المسيح: ها نحن, وقد آذنت الشمس بالمغيب, وطلع علينا كوكب المساء, نسبح الآب والإبن والروح القدس. إنك لحقيقٌ أن تسبَح في كل آن بأصوات بارةّ, يا ابن الله, يا مانح الحياة, من أجل هذا يمجدك الكون
امين


​


----------



## angil sky (1 سبتمبر 2011)

امــــــــــيـــــــــن
الرب يباركك ويبارك
صلاتك 
​


----------



## fouad78 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

آمين فليسمع الرب ويقبل صلاتك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

> أيها النور البهيّ, نور مجد الآب السماوي,
> ذلك المجد الأقدس الذي لا يضمحل, أيها القدوس  المغبوط يسوع المسيح: ها نحن, وقد آذنت الشمس بالمغيب, وطلع علينا كوكب  المساء, نسبح الآب والإبن والروح القدس. إنك لحقيقٌ أن تسبَح في كل آن  بأصوات بارةّ, يا ابن الله, يا مانح الحياة, من أجل هذا يمجدك الكون
> امين
> 
> ...


*

آميــــــن

آميـــــــن

آميــــــن

شكراا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (2 سبتمبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> أيها النور البهيّ, نور مجد الآب السماوي,
> ذلك المجد الأقدس الذي لا يضمحل, أيها القدوس المغبوط يسوع المسيح: ها نحن, وقد آذنت الشمس بالمغيب, وطلع علينا كوكب المساء, نسبح الآب والإبن والروح القدس. إنك لحقيقٌ أن تسبَح في كل آن بأصوات بارةّ, يا ابن الله, يا مانح الحياة, من أجل هذا يمجدك الكون
> امين
> 
> ...


امين صلاه جميله جدا 
انا قررت اني اصليها


----------



## bashaeran (5 سبتمبر 2011)

امين اذكرينا في صلاتك


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2011)

اميين
الرب يباركم ويحفظكم جميعا
مرسي ليكم لمرووركم الراائع​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اميييييييييييييييين 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## Miguel (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*باركك الرب 
آمـــين ​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب يباركم ويحفظكم 
مرسي لمرووركم الجميل​


----------

